# Look for beekeeping supplies wholesaler



## drmustang68

I am considering opening a beekeeping supply storefront but have no contact information for wholesalers. Any suggestions or contact information would greatly be appreciated.
Thanks.
Jay


----------



## jdmidwest

I think Walter Kelley has a wholesale program.


----------



## Daniel Y

I am in my 4th month of dealing with a wholesaler for just one item. be prepared to work.
As for finding them. google any individual item you want to find. it is out their. You can also just go to resources such as Alibaba and other similar sites that match up buyers with suppliers.

You may find out why not many people spark up store fronts though. Min orders are generally large. shipping costs will cost more than the products. shipping times are in months not days. And then you can get the whole network in order to get a package from the port authority to you. If you need to start up with minimal inventory. you will most likely want to find a supplier that has a Wholesale program going. There is little or no profit in that but it does allow you to get started with reasonable inventory.


----------



## gmcharlie

Mann Lake also has a dealer program.


----------



## ehoffma2

Strong Microbials Inc. has a Wholesale program for a 30%-40% margin product.

Called Super DFM Honeybee.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_6edG6-Y6E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3mFozolqdA

Contact the Manufacture Agents to get the Whole Sale order Form.

[email protected]


----------



## Brian Scott

With the Strong US dollar. You should all look to Canada for your suppliers. You can save 30% just on the exchange rate. A Canadian $10 Deep hive body only costs you $7 US. Same with all other components. Shipping costs are about the same as they are buying from the US.

Any Questions please let me know. I offer wholesale pricing on everything in stock.
www.innisfilcreekhoney.com

Have a good day

Brian


----------

